# We did it (excited and nervous)!



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

Nova starts her first agility class next weekend. I think she'll love it, and I hope it will help boost her confidence. I am a bit nervous, though, because she has never been to an actual class before, and we are still working on her loose-leash skills (that seems to be a tough one for us to master :\ ). She knows the basics, but I am a little worried that she'll forget it all when we walk in the room and we will be "that pair". 

I must admit that I'm a little nervous for me too. I kind of crack under pressure, and I get really nervous when doing tasks in front of a group of people. I don't want my nervous energy to transfer to Nova.

Is there anything we can do to prepare ourselves so we don't get kicked out of class, haha? Any tips to make the class more enjoyable for the both of us?


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

It's all going to be alright. I have the most obnoxious, reactive, bad manners dog in my agility class. It can only get better if you continue to expose your dog to those kinds of things and work on it. It will be a lot of fun for both of you and a great learning experience!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Good luck! You'll be fine. The good thing about beginner classes is that pretty much everybody is start from a low level and you'll probably see puppies with little or no foundation training, up to older dogs who have never tried agility before but might have other training. There will also be other owners who haven't been to a class before.


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

I started beginning agility with Belle back in Spring when she was just under a year old. I too thought I would be the one in class with the ill behaved dog. How wrong I was. At first I kept her leashed when I did stuff with her but it quickly became clear that she did not need to be leashed. At home, outside she needs to be leashed if I am not 100% watching her but in the building agility is in, she is very well behaved. I think she loves what we do in class (and the special treats) so much she doesn't care about the other dogs even. There are a couple of dogs that will not stay on task and come running over to the other dogs all crazy like but for the most part it has been pretty good. I am on the quiet reserved side too but am LOVING agility. We were on a break for over a month but will be starting again on Monday and I cannot wait!!


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks so much everyone! You all are right. Even if we are the crazy ones in the class, the only way we are going to get better is by continuing to work on things. And who knows, maybe we will be naturals? (I'll probably have to get better at distinguishing right from left first, haha.) I'll definitely post an update after the class starts! Thanks again, everyone. You guys took some of the nerves away


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Be OK With It !!!!!!! Everyone and every dog starts some where... your there to learn together, 

Even though it's a class environment you still control the experience for yourself and Nova. Especially at any time you feel overwhelmed or Nova is feeling overwhelmed you have the opportunity to take a step back , walk out of the general area that is getting stressful take a breather break walk it off away from the crowd .. smile hug and walk back to join the group.. I rather see an owner walk it off , then freeze on the spot and struggle with their dog or correct making more struggle.

right from left lol ... have fun ....


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Congrats on taking the plunge. 

One suggestion I might offer, since you said you've never attended classes with her before. Practice attention / focus with your girl in the presence of other dogs, for example outside the dog park or outside the local petsmart etc. Use a VERY high rate of reinforcement to begin with, which will be easier if you're a foodie like me. Then, take those skills you've 'pre-learned' to your first class, you'll probably have a leg up on the others, and you'll most likely be voted in as " the star team of opening night" .

Really though, that's one of the main reasons you're THERE at class for, to learn how to focus around other dogs. Don't sweat it and you'll do just fine. Things get better as time goes on and more exposure / experience is gained. Having fun should be the primary goal imo, so ... have fun, don your best smile throughout, and giggle loudly at any mistakes the two of you might make.


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

PatriciafromCO said:


> Be OK With It !!!!!!! Everyone and every dog starts some where... your there to learn together,
> 
> Even though it's a class environment you still control the experience for yourself and Nova. Especially at any time you feel overwhelmed or Nova is feeling overwhelmed you have the opportunity to take a step back , walk out of the general area that is getting stressful take a breather break walk it off away from the crowd .. smile hug and walk back to join the group.. I rather see an owner walk it off , then freeze on the spot and struggle with their dog or correct making more struggle.
> 
> right from left lol ... have fun ....


That's a great idea! I didn't even think that taking a breather was an option, but it makes a lot of sense, and I'm happy to hear that others do that when they or their dogs are feeling a little overwhelmed. 



petpeeve said:


> Congrats on taking the plunge.
> 
> One suggestion I might offer, since you said you've never attended classes with her before. Practice attention / focus with your girl in the presence of other dogs, for example outside the dog park or outside the local petsmart etc. Use a VERY high rate of reinforcement to begin with, which will be easier if you're a foodie like me. Then, take those skills you've 'pre-learned' to your first class, you'll probably have a leg up on the others, and you'll most likely be voted in as " the star team of opening night" .
> 
> Really though, that's one of the main reasons you're THERE at class for, to learn how to focus around other dogs. Don't sweat it and you'll do just fine. Things get better as time goes on and more exposure / experience is gained. Having fun should be the primary goal imo, so ... have fun, don your best smile throughout, and giggle loudly at any mistakes the two of you might make.


Thank you so much for the encouragement! And practicing attention/focus with her beforehand is a great idea! I know what we will be doing tonight


----------

